# Carolina Bully Convention II - Charlotte, NC



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

This show will be Jane`s first ABKC show that she will be competing in.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm, might be there. Won't be competing but going for fun.


----------

